# FSC Files from Code (MPPK)



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

so i'm ordering the MPPK for my F30 and i'm trying to code it in myself. one thing that's got me stuck is the enabling code that comes with it in the "red envelope." 

from what i understand, that needs to be input and converted to the .fsc/.xml/.der file to apply using esys. 

anyone have a dealership that will download and send the files for you? or is there a way to do this on our own?


----------



## aacabriolet (May 27, 2014)

I did suspect the red envelope is for exactly this reason, to force you into sending it in to BMW. Seems like that's what it's for?


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess but they said they wouldn't convert to files for me. Pretty sure there's no way to code it in myself without the fsc files. 

I was hoping someone knew of a dealership that would do it


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You do not need to go to dealership. After you order your MPPK, and your dealer advises it is ready, send me a PM for your MPPK FSC Code.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not need to go to dealership. After you order your MPPK, and your dealer advises it is ready, send me a PM for your MPPK FSC Code.


thanks, shawn  i'll pm you in a few days..


----------



## aacabriolet (May 27, 2014)

spitcool said:


> thanks, shawn  i'll pm you in a few days..


Please update when you do it and how  I'm interested if you can code it yourself successfully, and you can save some labour costs 

Anyone know if we can just order the MPPK FSC code on it's own? Or does it have to come as part of the kit with the new intake and engine cover? Because I'm not really interested in the other parts.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the only way to get the code is to buy the entire kit. I doubt the stickers and airbox add more than $20 to the price.

It seems very easy to code and apply the FSC. After coding the ho-wort and applying fsc Shawn has told me to flash DME.

I'll try it end of week and report back.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

to update here, the MPPK came with a serial and pin number. combined with the short VIN, this can be put into ASAP to generate FSC files. 

after applying those, it showed app id 228 was accepted. after that, i had to flash DME (talk about nerve racking....) and after a restart of the car, everything works, sport gauges show 400hp!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Easy as pie. 

It is worth noting that prior to flashing DME, HO-Wort NPOW must be added to FA.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah, that is true, thanks  

now, onto m performance exhaust! 

btw, thanks a ton shawn for your help here, saved me hundreds and i feel like a badass doing this stuff myself haha


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spitcool said:


> yeah, that is true, thanks
> 
> now, onto m performance exhaust!
> 
> btw, thanks a ton shawn for your help here, saved me hundreds and i feel like a badass doing this stuff myself haha


:thumbup:


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

How much did you pay for the MPPK?


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

1249 from BMW El Cajon on eBay 

It's 07/2013+ build and they had the lowest price. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Neuera09 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Update?*

How's the MPPK upgrade goin for you? I'm thinking about doin the same for my X5. Did you download a special app to get it installed? Other than Esys and PSzData? Shawn helped me out earlier this week with coding. He's the master! Thx:thumbup:


----------



## Neuera09 (Dec 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not need to go to dealership. After you order your MPPK, and your dealer advises it is ready, send me a PM for your MPPK FSC Code.


Hi again Shawn. I'm interested in the MPPK upgrade for my F15. Is this similar to coding the FA/VO and activating the appropriate function folder?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neuera09 said:


> Hi again Shawn. I'm interested in the MPPK upgrade for my F15. Is this similar to coding the FA/VO and activating the appropriate function folder?


FA needs to be modified, FSC Code Imported and Activated, and DME must be Flashed and Encoded.


----------



## Neuera09 (Dec 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FA needs to be modified, FSC Code Imported and Activated, and DME must be Flashed and Encoded.


Okay, I modified my FA when I enabled my VLD. As for FSC code import and activate I have to read up on that subject; including the DME flash and coding.

Do I need another software besides ESys to do all this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neuera09 said:


> Okay, I modified my FA when I enabled my VLD. As for FSC code import and activate I have to read up on that subject; including the DME flash and coding.
> 
> Do I need another software besides ESys to do all this?


Just E-Sys and PSdZData Full.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine is F10 20D, Is it possible that I can flash the performance kit software into exist DME? Or a performance DME is a must for the retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Mine is F10 20D, Is it possible that I can flash the performance kit software into exist DME? Or a performance DME is a must for the retrofit?


I have no idea what BMW offers for F10 520D, but assuming they do offer an Power Kit, you cannot flash DME without ordering it from BMW and receiving the FSC Code for it.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for clarification ,Shawn
So the FSC code is needed for the power kit, where did this FSC resides, is it in the DME ECU?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks for clarification ,Shawn
> So the FSC code is needed for the power kit, where did this FSC resides, is it in the DME ECU?


Yes, you must have FSC Code, and it must be Imported and Activated in DME.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, that means the Power kit must purchased from BMW, which will cost around 3500 USD here . Seems not a very cost effective retrofit item.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> I see, that means the Power kit must purchased from BMW, which will cost around 3500 USD here . Seems not a very cost effective retrofit item.


Yes, there is no "Free" MPPK.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

Neuera09 said:


> How's the MPPK upgrade goin for you? I'm thinking about doin the same for my X5. Did you download a special app to get it installed? Other than Esys and PSzData? Shawn helped me out earlier this week with coding. He's the master! Thx:thumbup:


hey Neuera, sorry for the delay i've been out of the country for quite awhile. MPPK is great, adds some kick to the car, and my MPE is great also, i'm on the better side of the 50/50 people that like it 

coding was a new process for me when it came to doing this, but shawn helped out with some basic info (posted here) and i was able to get it coded, flashed DME and it showed up


----------



## R3L3NTL3SS (Dec 13, 2017)

Is there a guide for this? I searched the forums and couldn't find much. Would love to save on the $340 the dealer is quoting me on *just* coding. They even wanted to charge 120 extra to replace the covers....

And does anyone know if DIY'ing the coding would lead to losing my car's warranty? My F32 is still has it's new car warranty.


----------



## jdmp33 (Sep 5, 2018)

*request*



shawnsheridan said:


> You do not need to go to dealership. After you order your MPPK, and your dealer advises it is ready, send me a PM for your MPPK FSC Code.


Hello
shawnsheridan I'm new to the forum.
can you help me with the codes fsc files from code (mppk)?
I hope your positive response
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdmp33 said:


> Hello
> shawnsheridan I'm new to the forum.
> can you help me with the codes fsc files from code (mppk)?
> I hope your positive response
> Thank you


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## alejandro.jimenez (17 d ago)

Hi Shawn I have the red envelope for n55 e9xxx can you help me with the FSC codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alejandro.jimenez said:


> Hi Shawn I have the red envelope for n55 e9xxx can you help me with the FSC codes?


PM sent.


----------



## trevorkuhlmannk (Nov 8, 2021)

Has anyone figured out how to generate these performance fsc codes without the red envelope , same was I was able to use an fsc code generator when I was updating the maps in my e90 after a cic retrofit


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trevorkuhlmannk said:


> Has anyone figured out how to generate these performance fsc codes without the red envelope , same was I was able to use an fsc code generator when I was updating the maps in my e90 after a cic retrofit


No, not possible. Map FSC Code was a simple 20 digital alphanumeric code, entered via iDrive Controller. MPPK FSC Code (and all other non-Map FSC Codes) is a digital certificate file signed with BMW AG's Private Key, and must be imported into ECU.


----------

